# PPTP CLIENT in Ubuntu



## manzoor (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi I'm new to the forums and to Ubuntu and Linux

I discovered the internet connection type of mine  which was a difficult task for me 

The pptp client website is in sourceforge

http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/howto-ubuntu.phtml

here it tells that install pptp client but don't tell me how to install it.

Nor I know which files do download for a Intel Pentium D 2.66 ghz processor, Idk which architecture it is i.e. either 64, 386, x86 things 

So some one tell me which files to download and then tell me how to install them after I have downloaded them.

NOTE: I can't connect to the net so I can't download from any repository things in Ubuntu, though I can download the files from Windows and then paste them in Ubuntu drives so I can install them.

thanks for help in advance


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi manzoor,

Welcome to TSG!

As of Linux kernel 2.6.15, it includes the PPP MPPE encryption module, which implements the Microsoft Point-to-Point Encryption method as a PPP compressor/decompressor.

This is necessary for Linux clients and servers to interoperate with Microsoft Point-to-Point Tunneling Protocol (PPTP) servers (either Microsoft PPTP servers or the poptop project) which use MPPE to encrypt data when creating a VPN.

To find out what level your Ubuntu Linux kernel is at, issue the command: uname -r

To download and install the pptp client, do the following on Unbuntu:
1) From the user account issue the following command in a Terminal (command line window):
$ sudo apt-get update
Note: you might need to run this twice if you get messages at the end of the output listing in the Terminal window

2) Select from the pull-down window of your display at the very top of your Ubuntu computer screen: System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager

3) Use the Search button, and input pptp

4) Click on the block to install pptp-linux

5) Click on the Apply button in the Synaptic Package Manger to download and install it

At the end of the download, it will automatically install the pptp-linux client software.

Next, you will need to configure the client.

You should be able to find out how to configure the client from the webpage links at sourceforge.net here.

-- Tom


----------

